# تأملات مسيحية رائعة



## kalimooo (9 ديسمبر 2008)

تأملات مسيحية رائع

   يُقيم المسيحيون في العالم كما تُقيم الروح في الجسد. الروح منتشرة في أعضاء الجسد انتشار المسيحيين في مدن العالم. الروح تقيم في الجسد، الا انها ليست من الجسد المنظور.

          المسيحيون انت تراهم في العالم، الا أن العبادة التي يؤدُّونها لله عبادة لا منظورة. الجسد يكره الروح ويعاديها، وإن لم ينله منها أذى، سوى انها تحول دون انغماسه في حمأة اللذات.

          العالم يكره المسيحيين، لا لانهم أساؤوا اليه، بل لكونهم يتصدَّون لما فيه من شهوات منحرفة فاسدة. تحب الروح الجسد الذي يكرهها، كما يحب المسيحيون مبغضيهم. الروح سجينة الجسد، ولولاها لما كان الجسد من حياة، والمسيحيون موثوقون في سجن العالم، ولولاهم لا قيام ولا حياة للعالم.

          المسيحيون، يسكنون عالم الفناء بانتظار عالم لا يفنى، ولا يزول. ترتقي الروح في مدارج الكمال إن أماتت ذاتها بالعطش والجوع، والمسيحيون يُضطهدون وانت تراهم أبدا من يوم الى يوم يتكاثرون. لقد أنزلهم الله من العالم منزِلة الروح من الجسد، منزلة الشرف فلا يحق لهم أن يتخلَّوْا عنها.

          المسيحيون في الجسد، ولكنهم لا يحيون حسب الجسد. يصرفون العمر على الارض، الا انهم من مواطني السماء. يمتثلون للشرائع القائمة، الا أن نمط حياتهم يسمو كمالا على الشرائع. يتوددون الى الجميع، والجميع يضطهدونهم ويتنكرون لهم ويحكمون عليهم، وبموتهم يربحون الحياة.
 انهم فقراء، وبفقرهم يغنون الكثيرين. يفتقرون الى كل شيء، وكل شيء فائض لديهم. يحتقرهم الناس، وباحتقار الناس إياهم يتمجدون. ينمُّون عليهم فيتبرَّرون، يشتمونهم فيباركون، يهينونهم فيكرَّمون، لا يعملون الا الصلاح، ويعاقبون كالسفلاء، وفي عِقابهم يتهللون، كأنهم يولَدُون للحياة.



​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: تأملات مسيحية رائعة...........................*

يسوع قال عنا انتم ملح الارض

المسيحيين هما اجمل حاجة في الارض كلها

ميرسي كتير على التأملات الرااااااااااااائعة

ربنا يباركك ويعوضك اخي​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: تأملات مسيحية رائعة...........................*

 لقد أنزلهم الله من العالم منزِلة الروح من الجسد، منزلة الشرف فلا يحق لهم أن يتخلَّوْا عنها.



تأملات جميله اوووووى يا كليم ​ 
ميررررررسى على التأملات 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: تأملات مسيحية رائعة...........................*

فراشة مسيحية شكرااااااااا لمرورك العطر
ربنا يباركك اختي
سلام المسيح​


----------



## فادية (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: تأملات مسيحية رائعة...........................*

*موضوع  جميل  وتاملات  رائعة *
*تسلم ايديك  عزيزي *
*ربنا  يباركك*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: تأملات مسيحية رائعة...........................*



كليمو قال:


> العالم يكره المسيحيين، لا لانهم أساؤوا اليه، بل لكونهم يتصدَّون لما فيه من شهوات منحرفة فاسدة. تحب الروح الجسد الذي يكرهها، كما يحب المسيحيون مبغضيهم. الروح سجينة الجسد، ولولاها لما كان الجسد من حياة، والمسيحيون موثوقون في سجن العالم، ولولاهم لا قيام ولا حياة للعالم.
> 
> 
> ​


تاملات اكتر من روعه فعلا
ربنا يبارك تعبك يا كليمو
​


----------



## kalimooo (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: تأملات مسيحية رائعة...........................*

فادية مرورك نور الموضوع
ربنا يباركك اختي
سلام المسيح​


----------



## BishoRagheb (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: تأملات مسيحية رائعة...........................*

*لكي يروا اعمالكم الصالحة فيمجدوا اباكم الذي في السموات*
*موضوع رااائع وكلمات اجمل
ربنا يخليك​*


----------



## kalimooo (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: تأملات مسيحية رائعة...........................*

كوكى مرورك نور الموضوع
شكرااااااااا ليك اختي
سلام المسيح​


----------



## mero_engel (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: تأملات مسيحية رائعة...........................*

*ميرسي علي التاملات الرائعه يا كليمو *
*تسلم ايدك *
*ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## kalimooo (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: تأملات مسيحية رائعة...........................*

شكرااااااا لمرورك الكريم بيشو
ربنا يباركك اخي
سلام المسيح​


----------



## happy angel (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: تأملات مسيحية رائعة...........................*

تاملات راااائعة جدا ياكليموو


ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## kalimooo (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: تأملات مسيحية رائعة...........................*

شكراااااااااا لمرورك المميز كوكو مان
ربنا يباركك اختي
سلام المسيح​


----------



## kalimooo (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: تأملات مسيحية رائعة...........................*

bishoragheb شكرااااا لمرورك الكريك اخي
سلام المسيح معك​


----------



## kalimooo (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: تأملات مسيحية رائعة...........................*

mero_engel شكرااااا على مرورك العطر
ربنا يباركك اختي
سلام المسيح​


----------



## kalimooo (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: تأملات مسيحية رائعة...........................*

happy ange شكرااا لمروركك الكريم اختي
سلام الرب معك​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: تأملات مسيحية رائعة...........................*

انهم فقراء، وبفقرهم يغنون الكثيرين. يفتقرون الى كل شيء، وكل شيء فائض لديهم. يحتقرهم الناس، وباحتقار الناس إياهم يتمجدون. ينمُّون عليهم فيتبرَّرون، يشتمونهم فيباركون، يهينونهم فيكرَّمون، لا يعملون الا الصلاح، ويعاقبون كالسفلاء، وفي عِقابهم يتهللون، كأنهم يولَدُون للحياة.

اللللللللللله ياكليمو موضوع جميل تاملات روعه
يسوع يبارك حياتك وخدمتك


----------



## kalimooo (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: تأملات مسيحية رائعة...........................*

كيريا شكرااااا لمرورك العطر
ربنا يباركك اختي
سلام المسيح​


----------



## kalimooo (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: تأملات مسيحية رائعة...........................*

مرورك هو الرائع كيريا
شكرااااااااا لكي اختي
سلام المسيح​


----------

